# JSDF- They got the gear!!



## Cloud Cover (15 Jun 2006)

Pretty good flick:

http://media.putfile.com/Japan_self_defence_forces_mov_01

Note all the "knock off" equipment, and the quantity of it.


----------



## CougarKing (16 Jun 2006)

It's just too bad that the JGSDF contingent sent to Iraq mainly does engineering/construction and medical work while other coalition forces such as the Australian contingent have to provide security for those Japanese troops. Thus these JGSDF troops are more "in the rear with the gear".

On a sidenote, here's another cool JSDF Video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pMo7GZk6o4M&search=Japanese%20Self-defense%20force


----------



## Colin Parkinson (9 Jul 2006)

That video has a mix of old and new, some of the ships had the 5" gun turrets from the USN last used in the 80's. Also a clip of a Phantom, which I don't think they are still flying, but a very good video, the Attack helo's are interesting.


----------



## Haggis (9 Jul 2006)

CougarKing said:
			
		

> It's just too bad that the JGSDF contingent sent to Iraq mainly does engineering/construction and medical work while other coalition forces such as the Australian contingent have to provide security for those Japanese troops. Thus these JGSDF troops are more "in the rear with the gear".



Although I don't have the source document close at hand, I recall reading something about their post WW2 constitutuion forbidding the deployment of combat units outside of Japan.


----------



## Red 6 (11 Jul 2006)

Yeah, it's a debate that's going on in Japan right now. It has special significance with the Korean situation. The JSDF is also very limited in spending too. But they do have some good gear.


----------



## chanman (11 Jul 2006)

Red 6 said:
			
		

> Yeah, it's a debate that's going on in Japan right now. It has special significance with the Korean situation. The JSDF is also very limited in spending too. But they do have some good gear.



I thought the limit was on export of military equipment?

From the CIA world factbook, Japan's military spending, at 1% GDP was  $44.31 billion (2005 est.), putting it significantly behind the US, but right up there with anyone else out there.  http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/world/spending.htm


----------



## Cloud Cover (11 Jul 2006)

I read somewhere that Japan was embarking on a 15 year 225 billion (USD) defence capital equipment program.


----------



## blacktriangle (11 Jul 2006)

Check the CQB video on youtube...

Seemed pretty cool...


----------

